# DVC thru RCI Capacity Q



## Myxdvz (Jul 2, 2013)

So tonight, I saw an SSR 1 BR thru RCI.  It didn't last long after I posted in the sightings board (hope it gets used and not rented) -





I noticed though that 1 BR only has (4) for occupancy, which maps with the official statement. But we know that DVC members booking on points can book 5 on these rooms (+ 1 under 3), knowing that bedding is not provided for the 5th person.

How does this work for RCI Exchanges?  Will I be able to fit the same # of people as if I booked using my DVC points from an exchange?

Also, what are the cancellation policies on an RCI hold/confirmation?


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Jul 3, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> So tonight, I saw an SSR 1 BR thru RCI.  It didn't last long after I posted in the sightings board (hope it gets used and not rented) -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AFAIK, the extra capacity is just for DVC owners.  But OKW, BLT, and AKV 1 bedrooms have a capacity of 5 even though rci states 4.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry, I see you are a dvc owner.  Perhaps you could call mouse services directly and ask.  I believe the website says that exception is for dvc members using dvc points, but I'm not a dvc owner (at least not yet  ).


----------



## chriskre (Jul 3, 2013)

DVC will treat you as an owner on an RCI exchange but they will still charge you the $95 fee.  They will still put DVC member on your Keycard and extend the free wifi at Vero.    

In the resorts where the sleeping capacity is 5, I don't think they are going to restrict you to 4.   I would call the resort front desk directly and ask them instead of member services.  They are the ones who enforce the room capacities.  Are you planning to use Magical express?  Is that the concern?  If you are just driving then I'd not worry about it.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm just preparing in case I am able to snag a DVC room via RCI.  

Once I've confirmed the exchange, who do I call to actually add the people on the reservation?  MS or the Resort?  I am guessing MS.  I am also guessing I call MS to add any DP if need (and no, I have TIW -- but just in case!)

We normally do use ME when we go to WDW.

I understand about the $95.  But even with that + $199 + MF on my points.  On a 1 BR, 105K, that still only cost me:  $924, which is only about 66 points if I rent.

The same reservation with DVC is 178 points.  $2492 if rented.  $890 if MF cost only.  But I'll feel better using my Wyndham points to snag SSR/OKW than using my BLT points to book the same.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 3, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> I'm just preparing in case I am able to snag a DVC room via RCI.
> 
> .....  But I'll feel better using my Wyndham points to snag SSR/OKW than using my BLT points to book the same.



Another DVC owner has gone over to the DARK SIDE and owns Wyndham points.

Just be aware, DVC & whoever their exchange company is, can and most likely will, change the rules or the exchange company. 

Enjoy this vacation.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 3, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Another DVC owner has gone over to the DARK SIDE and owns Wyndham points.
> 
> Just be aware, DVC & whoever their exchange company is, can and most likely will, change the rules or the exchange company.
> 
> Enjoy this vacation.



Don't get me wrong...  I LOVE my DVC.  I don't think owning Wyndham points is going over to the dark side as much as me diversifying my TS portfolio.

I use my DVC points JUST for my WDW stays, booked at 11 months at BLT and 7 months at hard to get resorts.  I love its ease of use and flexibility ( 1 day stays).  No extra fees other than MF (no RT, no HC).  I will never use it to trade in to RCI or book a cruise or any non DVC resort stay unless I slack off and find myself with distressed points.  Currently, I'm always borrowing into the future, so I should be ok.

Having said that - I haven't drank the KoolAid and think that it is the only player in town.  I normally have 4 weeks of vacation plus all the 4 week holidays we get (MLK, President's Day, 4th of July, Memorial Day, Columbus Day, Labor Day) and needed a TS that is within a reasonable driving distance from Chicago  -- and Wyndham filled those requirements.  Getting a resale contract with a big chunk of points gives us more options for the other 3 weeks we're not going into WDW plus all these long weekends.  In fact, I am finding myself almost out of points just halfway into 2014 (only 130K left with reservation booked thru July so far) 

The fact that Wyndham exchanges into RCI that also has DVC is a bonus for me.  I didn't buy it for that -- so if DVC goes back to II or completely makes itself unavailable for exchanges, I would be sad, but not devastated.

I actually think I need one more TS to complete my portfolio - not sure exactly what that is.  Preferably affiliated with II, and have a Midwest-North presence.  I haven't quite found it yet.  So maybe cash/rentals will be it for me for those locations.

So far, I've been pretty happy with Wyndham -- I have a couple of reservations for 2013 and 2014.  I am excited to see the resorts and am hoping to be surprised...


----------



## raising (Jul 21, 2013)

*4+ 1 3year old*

In reference to capacity we were able to make arrange for 5, 2 adults, 2 children and 1 three year old using the magic express.  Using the bedroom, the pull out sofa and pack and play the room is full with the 5 people in a 1 bedroom.


----------

